# Moving a family to Javea



## L30yng (Feb 29, 2016)

We are almost ready to make a final decision to move to Javea with our 3 children aged 16, 14 and 10 (and a 2 year old Westie) from Scotland should my husband accept a job offer. 

I would welcome any information anyone is willing to provide on long term rentals for a 4 bedroom apartment/townhouse preferably in an area where other ex pats stay to maximise opportunities for kids to make friends (10 year old not keen on the move at all!).

I think I prefer Lady Elizabeth but am open to XIC. 

Any comments on moving a full family welcome!

Lesley


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

L30yng said:


> We are almost ready to make a final decision to move to Javea with our 3 children aged 16, 14 and 10 (and a 2 year old Westie) from Scotland should my husband accept a job offer.
> 
> I would welcome any information anyone is willing to provide on long term rentals for a 4 bedroom apartment/townhouse preferably in an area where other ex pats stay to maximise opportunities for kids to make friends (10 year old not keen on the move at all!).
> 
> ...


:welcome:

We've been here in Jávea over 12 years now. My girls were younger than your 3 when we arrived, & went through the state system, but if I were choosing International I'd go with Lady Elizabeth (apart from the uniform  ) 

I'd suggest trying state school for the 10 year old, but if s/he is already resistant that might not be such a great idea.


If you want to be in an area with other people (not just expats) then you're better off in the port or the town imo, than in one of the urbs in the hills, & also the older kids would be able to have some freedom without you having to be taxi  

Get in touch with Jo at Property for Sale Javea & Moraira, Long Term Rentals Javea & Moraira, Spain, Long Lets Javea & Moraira, Spain, - Estate Agent Javea & Moraira -

or Michelle at Long lets in Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia

Any questions at all - ask away! If I don't know the answer, I know who will!


----------



## L30yng (Feb 29, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> L30yng said:
> 
> 
> > We are almost ready to make a final decision to move to Javea with our 3 children aged 16, 14 and 10 (and a 2 year old Westie) from Scotland should my husband accept a job offer.
> ...


Thank you for your response! Exciting yet daunting times! 

My main concern now is my daughter aged 10 who loves her current life and gets distressed every time it's mentioned! 

I would be leaving a full time job and would love to get involved in the community and perhaps have my eldest volunteering before he returns to Scotland for university. Are these opportunities available? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Different, I know, but I relocated in the UK when my son was 11. He hated the idea and was distressed. A year later he was fine and he now looks back and says he's very happy we moved. Spain will be more challenging and some will never adjust, and Jo has some experience of that, but there is a chance he will love it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Volunteering unfortunately is very difficult for youngsters. They usually need to be 18, although maybe in a dog's home or in a primary school to help with English. It's worth trying anywhere, but I know when we inquired a few years ago it wasn't easy at all.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Volunteering unfortunately is very difficult for youngsters. They usually need to be 18, although maybe in a dog's home or in a primary school to help with English. It's worth trying anywhere, but I know when we inquired a few years ago it wasn't easy at all.


What volunteering groups are around in javea? I'll be moving in January, and here in Ireland I volunteer in the prison visiting centre and ive volunteered teaching in a school for marginalised Young people. Ive done a few nights out helping the homeless too. I'm going a masters in criminology and have a degree in sociology so anything along those lines...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> What volunteering groups are around in javea? I'll be moving in January, and here in Ireland I volunteer in the prison visiting centre and ive volunteered teaching in a school for marginalised Young people. Ive done a few nights out helping the homeless too. I'm going a masters in criminology and have a degree in sociology so anything along those lines...


There's the Cruz Roja & Caritas who help the homeless & so on

Lots of charity shops as well - all run by Brits, mostly animal & cancer charities


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > What volunteering groups are around in javea? I'll be moving in January, and here in Ireland I volunteer in the prison visiting centre and ive volunteered teaching in a school for marginalised Young people. Ive done a few nights out helping the homeless too. I'm going a masters in criminology and have a degree in sociology so anything along those lines...
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

We're moving to Javea at the end of the year with our 2 and 5 year old (plus dog), we are going down the state school route and are popping over in April for a visit to check out some schools, villas, businesses etc.

Good luck.


----------

